#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-07-26
<Jordan_U> michaelxq left before I could finish giving him instructions, unfortunatlye right now while he can still boot into Ubuntu and windows (with his external plugged in) he still can't boot windows without the external plugged in (which is what he originally came for)...
<Jordan_U> And when he upgrades Ubuntu booting from the internal will eventually start to fail.
<Jordan_U> If michaelxq comes back could someone tell him that he needs to run "sudo apt-get install mbr" then "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" to get windows booting from his internal hard drive? (he'll have to select his external in the BIOS to boot Ubuntu).
<onilmaurya> plz help to rectify the foll error on ubuntu mysql server :ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-07-28
<sink-o-tron_> hey
<sink-o-tron_> can anyone tell me why i get this error
<sink-o-tron_>  Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services?????
<bazhang> sink-o-tron_, which channel
<sink-o-tron_> #math
<bazhang> !register > sink-o-tron_
<ubot2> sink-o-tron_, please see my private message
<bazhang>  /join #freenode for further assistance
<sink-o-tron_> hmmm
<sink-o-tron_> thought i'd done that
<sink-o-tron_> didn't seem to have worked
<sink-o-tron_> cheers
<bazhang> np
